# World Headquarters of Large Corporations that went Bankrupt



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

Let's start!!!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

anyone have photos of Lehman Brother's office building they occupied in Canary Wharf?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Enron HQ, Houston


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Paneco said:


> anyone have photos of Lehman Brother's office building they occupied in Canary Wharf?


No but I have this photo of the entrance in the LB tower in Manhattan ...










BTW picture was taken in August.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Lehmans CW office was based in the middle tower of the three towers (grouped together from this angle) right of Citigroup in the pic below...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Washington Mutual Tower in San Diego








And the Merril lynch tower in San Diego too.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

WaMu Tower and WaMu Center in Seattle.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Paneco said:


> anyone have photos of Lehman Brother's office building they occupied in Canary Wharf?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Washington Mutual and Merril had their world headquarters in San Diego?? That's not right, is it?


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Washington Mutual was headquartered in Seattle, Merrill Lynch was headquartered in New York.

Merill Lynch was headquartered in the building on the left edge:








© afagen

Washington Mutual was headquartered in the tall building to the right:








© machu picchu


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice Panoramic of London.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> Washington Mutual and Merril had their world headquarters in San Diego?? That's not right, is it?


No, they're not, but not everyone lives in Seattle or New York.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta - Mirant Energy...Chapter 11 in 2003








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/95895552/


Sacramento - Tower Records...Chapter 11 in 2004 and 2006








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/302331446/


Atlanta - Delta Airlines...Chapter 11 in 2005








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2583653854/in/set-72157600526191037/


Miami - CompUSA...2007








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatguyinalittlecoat/2140106018/


Jackson, MS - Worldcom...Chapter 11 in 2002 (largest filing in U.S. history prior to Lehman)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/72679453/


San Francisco - The Sharper Image...Chapter 11 in 2008








http://www.flickr.com/photos/world_domination/1756958985/


Bethlehem, PA - Belthlehem Steel...2001








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/249285216/


Chicago - Montgomery Ward...Chapter 11 in 1997








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moheroy/884868154/


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I had no idea Sharper Image filed for Ch 11, serves them right for their faux-elitist approach, selling things for $50 when they're worth no more than $20.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm surprised how small Worldcom's headquarters was.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

gladisimo said:


> I had no idea Sharper Image filed for Ch 11, serves them right for their faux-elitist approach, selling things for $50 when they're worth no more than $20.


Don't all retailers do that? It's called "profit". Apparently Sharper Image should have sold those things for $75.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Not really. Let's say you pay $15 wholesale for an item and only 10 people buy it at $75, while another business pays $15 for the same item, but 50 people buy it at $40.

You: $750 - $150 = $600 profit
Them: $2000 - $750 = $1,250 profit

So even though you are charging nearly twice as much as them, they earned more than twice what you did. And while it is an overly simplistic example, it goes to show that just because you charge more doesn't mean you'll earn more.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

BTW, I don't think that building was World Com's world headquarters.

I believe this was their headquarters when they filed for bankruptcy, though I could be wrong...


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hudkina said:


> Not really. Let's say you pay $15 wholesale for an item and only 10 people buy it at $75, while another business pays $15 for the same item, but 50 people buy it at $40.
> 
> You: $750 - $150 = $600 profit
> Them: $2000 - $750 = $1,250 profit
> ...



It was a joke...I understand how companies make a profit, but thanks.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hudkina said:


> BTW, I don't think that building was World Com's world headquarters.
> 
> I believe this was their headquarters when they filed for bankruptcy, though I could be wrong...


It was Worldcom's headquarters before they moved from Jackson, MS. There were no rules stating that the hq photo had to be the most recent building.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The headquarters I posted _were_ in Jackson.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hudkina said:


> The headquarters I posted _were_ in Jackson.


Whatever...obviously unfinished headquarters, still under construction. What is your point? The photo I posted was a former hq building for Worldcom.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Do you know that for certain or did you just look up "Worldcom World Headquarters" on flickr (or google) and see that it was the only building picture?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hudkina said:


> Do you know that for certain or did you just look up "Worldcom World Headquarters" on flickr (or google) and see that it was the only building picture?


I know for sure.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just curious how you know. Do you have any other proof?


----------



## hybridy (Dec 14, 2007)

*Packard Plant (Detroit, MI)*

The 3.5 million ft2 (325,000 m²) Packard plant on East Grand Boulevard in Detroit covered over 35 acres (142,000 m²). It was designed by Albert Kahn, and included the first use of reinforced concrete for industrial construction in Detroit. When opened in 1903, it was considered the most modern automobile manufacturing facility in the world, and its skilled craftsmen practised over eighty trades. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packard


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hudkina said:


> I'm just curious how you know. Do you have any other proof?



Go away, nerd. I'm not required to prove anything to someone like you. Bye-bye, loser.


----------

